# Underground Labs M1T



## Stu (Apr 15, 2005)

anyone else get the feeling its seriously under dosed?


----------



## APG (Apr 15, 2005)

tabs or capsules?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 15, 2005)

nope.


----------



## Stu (Apr 15, 2005)

5mg tabs


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 15, 2005)

no


----------



## APG (Apr 15, 2005)

I used the same at 10mg ED for 2 wks at 4000kish.  350g P 400 C gained 14 lbs in 2 weeks I have kept 7


----------



## APG (Apr 15, 2005)

On the subject of PCT I only used 6 OXO and milk thistle and had no problems


----------



## Stu (Apr 15, 2005)

yeah im around 3600-3800K i just bumped the dose 20mg/day been on it 12days now


----------



## APG (Apr 15, 2005)

what your gains like?  I hated that foggy headed feeling and lack of energy...


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 15, 2005)

Many people find that their UL M1T is underdosed or not even present in the pill, but most people get good results.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

yep, sometimes it's under. may have been a bad batch or three, no one is real sure.


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2005)

I can feel it now @ 20mg but the sides are nothing like what most people describe i have a little lethargy but no shutdown no loss of libido etc. Gains have been moderate i gained 6lbs in the first five or six days but i've got a feeling this was all water.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 16, 2005)

You won't really get a loss of libido on cycle. You're getting testosterone, a bunch of it, more than you ever had. It's when you come off of the M1T, and your sack is shut down, and you have practically none, that your dick goes on hiatus.


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You won't really get a loss of libido on cycle. You're getting testosterone, a bunch of it, more than you ever had. It's when you come off of the M1T, and your sack is shut down, and you have practically none, that your dick goes on hiatus.


 erm.. explain what part of methylated 1-testosterone aromatises into testosterone.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Apr 16, 2005)

> Many people find that their UL M1T is underdosed or not even present in the pill, but most people get good results.



I hope you reread this statement to see how stupid it is.  First off, none of the underground labs products EVER came back underdosed.  I owned a labelclaimstesting site, do you honestly think I'm stupid enough to produce a product that is underdosed?  I have the biggest X on my back.  My products were NEVER underdosed.  We sold 5mg, when everone else sold 10mg, so on a pill by pill basis, it might not seem the same simply because it WASN'T.  

Either way, questioning the active in my product with zero proof that anything was off is just plain wrong.


----------



## redspy (Apr 16, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> erm.. explain what part of methylated 1-testosterone aromatises into testosterone.


Exactly, particularly as natural test production is generally shutdown within three days of M1T use.


----------



## Uzi9 (Apr 16, 2005)

uzi9 walks in... lats spread... walking heavy... unshaven....bald head... says "yeah yeah if ya a man then ya can take a mans dose.. if your a pussy then fuck around with ya mummy dose...me i take 100mg a day... then again i am ard"


----------



## 19-chief (Apr 16, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Exactly, particularly as natural test production is generally shutdown within three days of M1T use.


redspy is right. someone is off base here. you are not getting testosterone from m1t. you are getting an anabolic pro-hormone that does not even convert to testosterone. this causes your body to stop natural production of that hormone... and then, loss of libido. happened to me.

by the way, UL's m1t help me gain 17 lbs in 3 weeks at 10mg/ED. m1t is m1t and it works great but the sides suck!


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 16, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You won't really get a loss of libido on cycle. You're getting testosterone, a bunch of it, more than you ever had. It's when you come off of the M1T, and your sack is shut down, and you have practically none, that your dick goes on hiatus.



1-test is not the same as test, its supressive to natural testosterone, many people get shut down while taking m1t


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 16, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> by the way, UL's m1t help me gain 17 lbs in 3 weeks at 10mg/ED. m1t is m1t and it works great but the sides suck!



damm, i might have to have a rethink about this stuff! 17lbs in 3 weeks! thats insane!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2005)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> I hope you reread this statement to see how stupid it is.  First off, none of the underground labs products EVER came back underdosed.  I owned a labelclaimstesting site, do you honestly think I'm stupid enough to produce a product that is underdosed?  I have the biggest X on my back.  My products were NEVER underdosed.  We sold 5mg, when everone else sold 10mg, so on a pill by pill basis, it might not seem the same simply because it WASN'T.
> 
> Either way, questioning the active in my product with zero proof that anything was off is just plain wrong.



I agree, I have no idea why he would make such a bold statment without any proof. 

either way UL M1T has always worked great for me, I have about 20 bottles of it in my stash.


----------



## topolo (Apr 16, 2005)

Arw ironmaglabs products underdosed?


----------



## Stu (Apr 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Arw ironmaglabs products underdosed?


 only the ones that get sent to you.


----------



## Du (Apr 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, I have no idea why he would make such a bold statment without any proof.
> 
> either way UL M1T has always worked great for me, I have about 20 bottles of it in my stash.


Ive got you beat.  

UL Products are good stuff, I trust them 100%, even after using many other brands.


----------



## 19-chief (Apr 16, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> damm, i might have to have a rethink about this stuff! 17lbs in 3 weeks! thats insane!


never said i kept it. i found it to be similar to what i might expect dianabol to be like. that's why i have referred to it as a possible "kicker" a few times... quick water rentention and medium-fast strength gains.


----------



## redspy (Apr 16, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Arw ironmaglabs products underdosed?


Any product Rob sends you has been inserted into his dog's rectum for comments like this


----------



## topolo (Apr 16, 2005)

I thought they smelled funny


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, I have no idea why he would make such a bold statment without any proof.
> 
> either way UL M1T has always worked great for me, I have about 20 bottles of it in my stash.


Look, I don't care for the politics of this. I've posted many links of product reviews on this forum were people swear up and down that they got absolutely nothing from UL's M1T. Strangely, those threads  seemed to have disappeared very recently, as I can't locate them with the search function at this time. Mike, I order from your company all the time. I love it. But when it comes to using steroids, accurate dosing is extremely important in my opinion. A thorough read of the reviews for UL M1T that are posted on your site shows that a minority (probably up to 10%) got the results of a sugar pill, not even shut down at high doses for long periods. Even if people are eating, exercising, and sleeping poorly, a reasonable dose of M1T would shut down any man. No, I have no proof that some of the UL M1T may have been under-dosed or missing from the product altogether. But, if I felt like wasting the time, I could find over 30 reviews on bulknutrition.com, anabolicminds.com, and ironmagazine.com (if they haven't been erased yet). No disrespect was intended, Mike. There are just way too many reviews out there that suggest that under dosing was a relatively serious issue with UL. I don't believe it was your intention to produce an under dosed product. Seeing that you have not erased all those negative reviews shows your integrity. There is enough erasing for the purpose of covering up and other such shady business at other sites this one.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2005)

Interesting that you chose to quote my post and not Mikes.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 16, 2005)

Interesting that you say there is no proof, but I can't find the threads where I took the time to gather links of numerous reviews that back up what I am saying. They mysteriously disappeared about the same time this thread started. Was my statement really that bold?


----------



## raab (Apr 16, 2005)

i used underground lab m1t for four weeks.  i took one tab in the morning and then an hour before i went into the gym.  got absolutely nothing from it.  i had better results with 1ad over a four week cycle.  i am 53  6'  230 with a 365 bench.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Apr 16, 2005)

> could find over 30 reviews on bulknutrition.com, anabolicminds.com, and ironmagazine.com (if they haven't been erased yet).



I sold over 50,000 bottles of the 60 cap version.  I'll take 30 bad reviews.  Everyone can't/won't get results from products.  Internet feedback is very sketchy at best.  Considering how many people hate me and intentionally try to bash me (just go to steroidology or anabolex), I just learn to avoid such threads.  I'm to close to the situation and emotionally envolved.  For instance, the man above didn't get results but took 10mg total at 230lbs of bodyweight.  I would say he was underdosed vs his bodyweight.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2005)

raab said:
			
		

> i used underground lab m1t for four weeks.  i took one tab in the morning and then an hour before i went into the gym.  got absolutely nothing from it.



I believe that you got nothing from 10mg's of M1T at 230lbs, another case of a person that does no research before they take an anabolic steroid.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 16, 2005)

1Fast400 said:
			
		

> Considering how many people hate me and intentionally try to bash me (just go to steroidology or anabolex), I just learn to avoid such threads.



yeah, I know the feeling Mike, whenever a person has some success it seems to bring the "haters" out of the woodwork....**cough**PirateFromHell**cough**.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 16, 2005)

i gained 8 lbs in 8 days on M1T with basically zero negative sides except shrunken balls (i use omega labs).  does not having negative sides mean that its not working?  i think not!


----------



## redspy (Apr 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, I know the feeling Mike, whenever a person has some success it seems to bring the "haters" out of the woodwork....**cough**PirateFromHell**cough**.


If you look at the balance of Pirate's threads regarding BN (assuming you haven't deleted them, of course) you'd see he regularly uses the site and recommends others to do so.  A negative comment about one product line does not constitute a "hater".  

I used UG M1T and it wasn't effective for me, but I realise that different people react differently to supplements/drugs so I'm not going to say it's underdosed.  Personally I had more success with 4-AD/Nordiol even though it's technically nowhere near as anabolic.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 17, 2005)

I like Mike and Bulknutrition, so I am not hating anyone. And I understand that you have an emotional investment with your business, Mike. It was not my purpose to bash it. I was simply letting the original poster know that there have been reports of problems with M1T. Like my original post said, most people have excellent results with the product.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 17, 2005)

50,000 divided by 30 = .0006% (six ten thousands of 1%) Not bad.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> (assuming you haven't deleted them, of course)



he has you believing this too, huh?


----------



## irishpride (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm currently in the middle of my third cycle of UL M1T. The first cycle I did 5 mg ed, I tried to bump it up to 10 but the sides were to harsh. I had excellent results and loved every minute of it. You would of thought that BN was paying me the way I ran around to my friends telling them about this stuff. My second cycle I ran 5mg ed for two weeks then bumped it up to 10, the sides didn't tear me up this time so I stayed at 10 for the rest of the cycle. Again I had great gains and would recommend it to anyone, if it was still legal. My current cycle I went up to 20 mg after one week of 10, I have yet to get the great gains and extreme pump that I experienced before. 

  The first 2 cycles were pill form M1t, this cycle is caplet form. I have 1 bottel of pill form left, all the rest is caplets. The next cycle I do (in a few months) will be pill form to see if it's possible that they are stronger, or if I just built up a tolerance for the product. Can you build up a tolerance for a steroid?


----------



## nunya53 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Wtf???*

What is going on in this thread?  I love this board because everyone here is very knowledgeable and everyone treats people with respect for the most part.  It is also an excellent forum for people to express their opinion, but it seems there is some anger going on here.  I "think" Pirate was expressing an opinion based on his experiences and the experiences of others and offered both sides; some people feel it is underdosed, others have good results.  I respect the opinion of many people here; pirate, rob, topolo, du and others.......

Seems like a whole lot of nothing to get peoples feathers ruffled.

Nunya


----------



## redspy (Apr 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he has you believing this too, huh?


Do you want to know why I believe this? It's fairly convincing in my view as it came from your post on ConversionBoard in February. In case you've forgotten this exchange let's have a quick recap:-



			
				redspy said:
			
		

> _I for one, however, am troubled to hear about threads being deleted as I assumed it was a free speech board, with the obvious exceptions of spam, illegal content or illegal requests._





			
				Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it is free speech, but when there is a huge conflict of interest that pertains to my business obviously I have enough business sense to do what I deem necessary. I am not running IronMagazine as a little hobby, it's a business that I have almost 4 years of my time and a lot of money invested in.


Here's the post URL - http://www.conversionboard.com/forum/showpost.php?p=7859&postcount=18

So there you go, I don't need Pirate's or anyone elses views to convince me, you did a good job of doing that.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2005)

I never said I did not delete a couple of PirateFromHell's posts/threads, he is making it sound like I delete all of his threads that are negative and that simply is not true. 

Just do a search here and you will come up with *many* posts/threads by PirateFromHell that bash companies and products.

Anyway, I do not see this thread going anywhere so I am closing it, I hope that is okay with you two.


----------

